# قائمة بالمواد الكيماوية التي تضاف الي سوائل الحفر



## amirhafez (10 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
تحية طيبة الى الأخوة الأفاضل
برجاء مساعدتي في الحصول على قائمة بجميع أسماء المواد الكيماوية الخطرة التي تضاف الى سوائل الحفر حيث انني اعمل مهندس امن صناعي باحدى شركات الحفر التابعة ل أرامكو في السعودية وأحاول عمل قاعدة بيانات لمنشور تداول المواد الخطرة msds التي تستخدم أثناء عملية الحفر 
لذا أرجو منكم مساعدتي في هذا الأمر وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمد الاكرم (10 أغسطس 2009)

السلام
لك msds
وفقك الله


----------



## amirhafez (12 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يا أخ محمد
أنا فعلا كنت محتاج لمعظم المنشورات اللي ارسلتها لي ولكن انا متأكد ان هناك المزيد من الكيماويات التي تضاف الي سوائل الحفر بس المشكلة ان معنديش مرجع استند اليه واقارن منه اذا كنت اكملت قاعدة البيانات اللي عندي بالتمام والكمال ولا لسه


----------



## Tarek Guelmois (16 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng.Mahammed (21 ديسمبر 2011)

تفضل اخي

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnlXB5A24cs

كيبرتيد الهيدروجين


----------

